# Technik erklärt: Bergamont Flip-Chip



## bergamont (27. Juni 2011)

Die Threesome All-Mountain Modellreihe ist mit einem Flip-Chip zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels ausgerüstet.

Der Flip-Chip sind genaugenommen zwei kleine Frästeile, die sich beidseitig im Umlenkhebel (X-Link) befinden. Diese können herausgenommen und um 180° rotiert wieder eingebaut werden.
Damit verändert sich der Lenkwinkel um 0,5° - dies wirkt sich auf die Fahreigenschaften des Bikes aus. Ein flacher Lenkwinkel (67,5°) bringt mehr Laufruhe, ein steiler Winkel (68°) sorgt für mehr Wendigkeit.

Um den Flip-Chip zu verstellen wird lediglich ein 6mm Inbus benötigt.

Im ersten Schritt werden die beiden Flip-Chips aus dem Umlenkhebel entfernt. Dazu mittels Inbus den Bolzen entgegen der Pfeilrichtung (Tighten = festziehen, aber wir wollen ja lösen) drehen. Der Flip-Chip wird aus der Passung herausgedrückt, der Bolzen verbleibt im Umlenkhebel.


Hat man beide Chips entfernt, kann man durch Anheben bzw. Absenken des Hauptrahmens die Bolzen in die neue Position bringen und die Chips wieder einschrauben.
Die Chips und die Passung sollten frei von Staub und Fremdkörpern sein, ggfls. kann dünn etwas Kupferpaste aufgetragen werden.
Beim Einschrauben darauf achten, die Chips nicht zu verkannt, sie sollen sich sauber und leichtgängig in die Passung setzen. Hierzu ist fast kein Kraftaufwand erforderlich.


Als letztes die Bolzen in Pfeilrichtung mit 8-10Nm festziehen. Wer dies nicht im Gefühl hat, benutzt unbedingt einen Drehmomentschlüssel.
ACHTUNG: die gängigen messen nur auf Rechts. Da wir den Bolzen am hinteren Ende festziehen, wird ein Schlüssel der auch auf Links misst benötigt.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Veranschaulichung:



 

 

 



Als Nebeneffekt ändert sich der Federweg bei der Umstellung um ca. 5mm. Bei flachem Lenkwinkel ergeben sich so etwa 155mm Federweg.


----------



## alet08 (28. Juni 2011)

Ist der auch zum regelmäßigen Umschalten gedacht, da ich mal touriger und ma enduroiger  fahre, was sich hier in der Fränkischen anbietet?

danke, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (29. Juni 2011)

Den Flip-Chip kannst Du beliebig oft umbauen.
Würde das vielleicht nicht auf dem Trail machen, da das ja keine wirklich saubere Umgebung ist. Wenn Schmutz oder Dreck in die Passung gelangt könnte es dort evtl. anfangen zu knarzen.


----------



## matze7.1 (2. August 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Die Chips und die Passung sollten frei von Staub und Fremdkörpern sein, ggfls. kann dünn etwas Kupferpaste aufgetragen werden.



Kupferpaste?
In meiner Lehrzeit hat mein Ausbilder mir gesagt, dass man Kupferpaste nicht bei Aluminium verwenden soll, da die Paste das Aluminium angreift.

MfG Matze


----------



## bergamont (3. August 2011)

Bei Schraubverbindungen in Aluminium sollte keine Kupferpaste verwendet werden, da die darin enthaltenen Partikel zum Festfressen der Schraube führen können.

Hier geht es ja um eine schlichte Passung, da ist das unproblematisch. Du kannst aber alternativ auch ein zähes Fett oder Keramikpaste nehmen. Wie gesagt es geht dabei um die Passung, nicht um das Gewinde.


----------

